# My pm32m mill



## Haric (Aug 28, 2013)

*My pm932m mill*

After a hard day at work this is what is waiting for me at home . My  pm932m mill arrived today!! Thanks Matt for the fast shipping and great service.

I'll snap more pics as soon as I get her all set up:thumbsup:


----------



## Ray C (Aug 28, 2013)

Congrats!  Good luck getting it all setup.  A lot of folks are interested in the base dimensions and bolt hole positions so, perhaps you could note those things and let everyone know.

As just mentioned, I help Matt & Nicole at Precision Matthews so if you have questions, don't be afraid to contact me...


Ray


----------



## Haric (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Ray will do!!

was yours shipped like this? How did you get the stand down? Im thinking a cherry picker. I'm gonna have to do this with no help.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pictures. My PM32 is in transit about 2 days away and that first pic gives me an idea what it will take to uncrate it. I think an engine crane will work just fine. Please take more pics as you unpack yours, if you don't mind.

John


----------



## Ray C (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a PM45 which is the slightly older version of your machine.  They're almost identical... Anyhow, it's been so long (5 years) that I really don't remember how it was shipped.  For dealing with stuff like this, it's best if you have someone nearby -and preferrably someone who has rigging/moving experience.  Using a gantry is the best solution in my opinion.  The real issue will be getting the machine on top of the bench.  It weighs over 1000lbs and it cannot be lifted by a team of people without putting them at real risk of limb and life.  -Don't do it.  Typically, folks will set the bench on the ground on top of 1" metal pipes then, hoist the mill on top.  From there you can roll it "Egyption Pyramid style" to it's final location.  I guess some folks have managed to use shop cranes but, it must be rated appropriately.  Franky, I'm not a big fan of them.  I have two gantrys.  One has many tons of lifting capability that I made and setup on the rare cases it's needed.  I also have a gantry hoist built into the over garage door headers.  I use it alot to get heavy stuff out of the truck but, it's capable of about 1 ton or more.

I really urge you to get some help from someone who's done heaving lifting if that's at all possible...

Ray




Haric said:


> Thanks Ray will do!!
> 
> was yours shipped like this? How did you get the stand down? Im thinking a cherry picker. I'm gonna have to do this with no help.


----------



## Haric (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, i Got the stand down. Took Ray's advice and got my bro-in-law to help before he went to work. It wasn't as heavy as I thought it would be after uncrating it. First we took the chip tray off, then we slid it down to a rolling table.

johnnyc, heres a couple more pics. you will be a happy boy once you get yours.


----------



## Ray C (Aug 29, 2013)

I hope it's not too late... Get some silocone sealer and smear it on the base of the unit before setting it on the pan. Don't put it on both sides of the pan as you'll have a devil of a time getting them apart later on (ask me know I know).


Oh yeah, and if possible, please measure the base and bolt hole locations...


Ray


----------



## Haric (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks for the tip Ray. its not too late. Its still not set up to its permanent location yet. i'm gonna build a rolling base for it something like what mskobier did.


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice to see you unpack your new toy!

I am in the same situation as johnnyC14 waiting for my mill to arrive.

 I have finished my roll base (still need to transfer the cast iron base's holes to the roll base). I decided not to drill those holes because it seems the pattern varies from a unit to another.  I took pictures with my phone but they are not too good. I will take better ones tomorrow when I unload it from my truck. This is heavy stuff as I am on the overkill side...


Still dont get how to quote  selected text? It never seem to work:thinking:

Ray What do you mean by not applying silicone on both sides of the pan? Like dont put sealant between the pan and cast iron base and only between pan and mill base??

I rearranged the shop for the mill, built the base, the machine will hopefully ship Tuesday after the holyday, now I have to go to the customs office to arrange the paperwork and pay the duty fees.. Soon I will be making chips!


----------



## Ray C (Aug 30, 2013)

Ah yes and the excitement mounts...

Sealer:  I think the important factor is not to seal both sides of the pan which is what I initially did.  After the earthquake moved the mill, I decided to build a frame for the base to sit on.  I used a gantry to lift the mill -then spent the next hour trying to separate the three components which were hopelessly glued together -all while the mill was dangling from the gantry -not fun.  In thinking about it, it's probably better to put sealant between the base and bottom of the pan.  This way, if you ever need to lift the mill, it will lift right up unimpeded and you can take your time to separate the pan from the base if that should be necessary for some reason.  Once it's set down, it might be good to put a bead at the base of the mill as that can easily be removed with putty knife or razor.  If  you smear the bottom of the mill, the sealer really soaks into the cast iron.  A bead along the side won't be too hard to deal with.

The purpose of the sealer is in case you ever decide to use flood coolant.  It will leak all over the place w/o sealer.  I used the vinegar smelling, clear silicone stuff and once it dries, it really holds a lot more than you might think.

Ray

EDIT:  As I look more closely at the base in the picture here, it looks like the pan and base are one piece -and in that case, this discussion is pointless.  On the older version, the base and pan were separate items...



ChipsAlloy! said:


> Nice to see you unpack your new toy!
> 
> I am in the same situation as johnnyC14 waiting for my mill to arrive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plas62 (Sep 4, 2013)

I received my PM932M from Matt last week and seen I was in the same situation with trying to remove the top crate off the bottom crate. I tried to take it off as soon as the Delivery Driver and I got it off the lift gate. It was to heavy to move by myself and the Driver had a great idea. We rolled the pallet back over to the lift gate, raised the lift gate to the height of the top of the bottom crate and slid the top crate onto the lift gate, lower the lift gate and stood the crate up and then moved it with a dolly. 

Ask your driver when he deliverers you mill he might be willing to do the same thing for you.

Jim


----------

